# Powebelt Comparisons?



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Well the last couple years I've been shooting 295 gr. Powerbelt Aerotps, this year I'm switching to 245 gr. hollow points. I was thinking maybe the lighter bullet, and hollowpoint would open up a bigger wound.
Is this assumption correct? 
Also will the hollow point accuracy deminish? 
Anyone with any experience or knowledge about these bullets have any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Do a search in this forum on powerbelts and then decide if you even want to use them. There are horror stories about these bullets not performing on deer shot with them.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

I can't speak for the powerbelts, but I shoot Hornady hollow points with excellent accuracy.


----------



## Torvo (Jul 20, 2000)

I started out with 245 hollow pts. they performed very well. I tried 195 aero tips they did'nt seem to open up very well. I currently shoot 300 grain Hornaday sst load,alot harder to load but print and perform well on game. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Thanks...I know all of the debates on powerbelts...blah blah,lol. It goes on and on here.
I was just thinking the 245 gr. might open better and cause better wounds than the aerotips. 
I too shot some of the Hornadays last year, couldn't even shove them all the way down, and when I did very innacurate compared to the Belts. I think I'll give the Powerbelt hollow points in 245 a whirl.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Trout King said:


> Thanks...I know all of the debates on powerbelts...blah blah,lol. It goes on and on here.
> I was just thinking the 245 gr. might open better and cause better wounds than the aerotips.
> I too shot some of the Hornadays last year, couldn't even shove them all the way down, and when I did very innacurate compared to the Belts. I think I'll give the Powerbelt hollow points in 245 a whirl.


RZ? Do you want to chime in here? rzdrmh does a lot of work with muzzleloaders, pretty much more than anyone I know. Check this link out about snugness in a ML barrel. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=158799


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

Here we go again


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Smith & Wesson man said:


> Here we go again


:lol: :lol:


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

I use the power belts, with great success, they do the job , easy to load,very accurate, 

I was a little displeased that the last deer I shot with the 245 did not pass thru the animal , but disintegrated
but looking at it during cleaning , the bullet did what it was suppose to do.

the deer went down and never moved so should you complain?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If you must use those damn things, than atleast go heavy!!! If your not satisfied with those 295's, you sure sure and the heck won't be happy with those too soft 245's! Whatever you do, don't take any shots at anything but a broadside seer....stay away from angles untill you choose a better bullet. If your gonna stick with em' at least do the deer a favor and try the 348 grain powerbelts. You see, back in the day, hunters used heavier bullets to make up for poor bullet design....that thought process certainly applies to Powerbelts.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

Trout king,

I shot today with the powerbelts 245 hp and the new Super Glide shock wave. I shot both bullets out of 2 different Omegas. I did'nt shoot anything farther then 100 yards. Both bullets were dead accurate at 50 yards. At 100 the PB hp didnt group near as well as the Shock Waves. I was putting 3 round touching groups with the shock waves. PB hp were lucky if they were in a 6 inch group. I shot PB AT last year because they loaded so much easier, but now with the SHock Wave Areo glides
I cant see any reason to use the PB the SW loads almost as easy with the new sabot design. Plus you can get 15 for 10.99


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Been using the 295s and have had no problem. Shot deer the last 2 years with them and had pass throughs on both............

Load excellent, clean on barrel and group nice with the 295s. My CVA Kodiak 209 Magnum did not like the 245s and grouped much nicer with 295s. 

I can't say anything bad about them. I have tried about every bullet on the market and keep coming back to the 295 powerbelts. 

I haven't found that they have lived up to the NEGATIVE hype that some spout about.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> I haven't found that they have lived up to the NEGATIVE hype that some spout about.



Well, I wouldn't call factual information based on eyewitness experience hype to be honest, but if you have confidence in them than go for it, and good luck. I need more than just a dead deer or two to consider their performance even adequate. And a bullet can still perform poorly and still kill.....but your playing Russian Rulette. There's far to many better choices out there for me to play that type of game.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

When they fail me then I'll be in your camp.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> When they fail me then I'll be in your camp.



Honestly, I hope they don't fail you......I'd rather see you tag a nice deer with a good clean kill than agree with me.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

powerbelts.. hmm.. i think anyone who chooses to ignore the growing list of questionable performance reports does so at their own risk. 

understanding bullet construction is key. understanding its operational velocity. understanding its design implications.

you cannot generalize with bullets anymore. the same hollow point in a barnes expander, made to allow for very controlled expansion, might cause rapid and violent expansion in a soft, pure lead bullet. similar designs can completely change performance in bullets of different construction. is it a cup and core construction? is it bonded? is there a cannelure, such as with the XTP's, that add to its terminal integrity?

since the powerbelts seem to be nothing more than conical lead bullet with a razor thin layer of guilding metal (hardly could be called a jacket) i would treat them as a lead bullet. though they seem to shatter more like cast lead than mushroom like swaged lead, so take it for what its worth.


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

giver108 said:


> Do a search in this forum on powerbelts and then decide if you even want to use them. There are horror stories about these bullets not performing on deer shot with them.


I couldnt agree more.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I totally agree with Swamp. I've seen what they do FIRST HAND. I friend of mine hit a doe at 125 yards and just plain took off. It was last light. We gave her an hour or so, and went looking. We found her tracks but NO BLOOD! We looked for a half hour and figured he missed. Next morning we found her. 150 yards away. She only trickled a little blood. It went in the lungs and never exited. I convinced him to try my SST's (Shockwaves). They're more accurate and DEVASTATING on deer. Their legs drop out from under them! I've shot 5 or 6 deer with SST's (Shockwaves) and XTP's. Both are great bullets.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

QuakrTrakr said:


> It went in the lungs and never exited.


Any lung hit I've ever seen, has caused blood to spew out of their mouth and nose. I killed an 8 pt. in Illinois last season with them (power belts), and I was satisfied, but I can understand that there are much better engineered bullets out there. I'll probably use up what I have, and then try something else.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

I've used Hornady XTP and SST bullets with great success but I found that the sabots were a little hard to load so I obtained sabots which were thinner walled and the problem was easily corrected.
A few days ago I decided to pick up some more sabots and called a local so-called black powder shop to see what they had.
The didn't have anything and suggested going to Powerbelts. Before I could finish saying why I'd never use them the guy hung up on me.
Some people!


----------



## Jmcfarland (Nov 14, 2006)

Next year I will be changing. My dad uses the shockwaves and the deer he has shot with them showed great penetration. The problem weve had with muzzleloaders is that the sabots dont expand they just seem to poke a hole similiar to an arrow, but even less of a wound because the sabot doesnt have blades. Is everyone expieriencing that or is it just me???


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I just killed a huge doe at 317 yds with the 300 grain sst
with my gun and all i can tell you is what treminal performance! through the shoulder and mushroomed huge DRT love those sst bullets


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Jmcfarland said:


> The problem weve had with muzzleloaders is that the sabots dont expand they just seem to poke a hole similiar to an arrow, but even less of a wound because the sabot doesnt have blades. Is everyone expieriencing that or is it just me???


Huh? The Sabot doesn't have anything to do with the wound. It falls away almost immediately after exiting the barrel....does not penetrate the deer, just the bullet inside the sabot. Most sabots should hit the ground within 10-20 yards of exiting the bore.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Swamp Monster said:


> Huh? The Sabot doesn't have anything to do with the wound. It falls away almost immediately after exiting the barrel....does not penetrate the deer, just the bullet inside the sabot. Most sabots should hit the ground within 10-20 yards of exiting the bore.


I think he meant the bullet. I hope. If you want a huge hole, use an XTP bullet then. It's a hollow point. It hits very hard, but I switched from it a few years ago because if the shot isn't perfect, you can damage alot of meat.


----------



## Jmcfarland (Nov 14, 2006)

I meant the bullet. Sorry about the confusion. I thought muzzleloader bullets were just called sabots. My mistake.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I too was shooting the 245 gr pb, got one in the neck dropped on the spot shot one last night 110 yrd in the chest no blood trail no hair was not sure if I hit it or not.... I do the neighbor got it tho he shot 10 min after I did.... I do not know him and I was looking for the deer and saw his flash light ( 25 min after I shot) and yelled out did you get the buck no answer and th light went out so I stopped and turned around.... I did go back out today and looked around for 2 hours with no luck....

I was reading about the powerbelt bullets today on this forum, so I thought I would go to the store and ask, spoke to the gunsmith he said he hasn't heard of the pb being bad and it is the #1 seller he did say the 245 gr was to small...... showed me a chart of enery and fps... he said shot no less then 290 perfers 300 and he shoots the hornyby (sp) areo tip jacket bullets,,, so I thought I would try them... I won't be hunting til friday so I wil ltry to sight in tuesday....??? we shall see


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

Sargeyork said:


> I have shot one deer with a 348 grain powerbelt at 150 yards in -20 weather and the deer spun around twice and fell down. My brother and his brother-in-law have shot 3 deer with powerbelts 295 grain with similar results, no deer going more than 20 yards, all deer had devastating internal damage and no exit wound, so I would say it is not necessary to have an exit wound. If you miss the vitals with a powerbelt it is the same for missing the vitals with another bullet, the deer is or can go a long way, no bullet construction or type is going to make up for poor shot placement or shooting far beyond the range your bullet size still retains the velocity or energy it needs to kill with proper shot placement.
> 
> Sargeyork


You did the right thing by going heavy with the bullets. Articles I have read from muzzleloader experts agree that the heaviest powerbelts are their only decent bullets. 

Someone here said it well when they said powerbelts were "borderline unethical". For the guys that still use the lighter ones I would like to say track that deer for a good 200 to 300 yards even if you do not see blood. You may think you missed, so did my buddies until we found out what was really happening. Good shot placement, broadside, lung shots, no exit wounds, very little blood and a dead deer that is hard to find. ( I was going to stay out of this, but I had to chime in)


----------



## Jmcfarland (Nov 14, 2006)

I went and bought some 250 grn shockwaves today. Sighting in with them tommarow. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Jmcfarland said:


> I went and bought some 250 grn shockwaves today. Sighting in with them tommarow. Ill let you know how it goes.


If those don't pattern, the 300's probably will.


----------



## Jmcfarland (Nov 14, 2006)

I sighted in the 250 grn shockwaves today. Same point of impact as the powerbelts. Didnt even have to adjust the scope. 3 shots with all 3 being about 1inch high at 50 yards with 2 touching and one just barely off. So all is good. Now to use up those powerbelts.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

GOOD! I'm glad to hear that! Good luck this year!


----------



## Jmcfarland (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks. And thanks to all for your input. I would hate to have to try and track a deer 300 yards through the thick stuff I hunt in. Hopefully now the shockwave will cure that.


----------



## worm jacked (Apr 14, 2003)

shot a doe last night at 130 yards with tc shockwave 250gr 150gr 777 and she went 10yds and dropped. bullet passed thru both shoulders. Great performance if you ask me.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

i used to shoot 245 grn power belts areo tips, but they had poor performance even on a good shot. shots through the rib cage and NO blood!:rant: thank god for snow. the wound channels were small, virtually no expansion.

this year i switched to the hornady 45-250 gr sst's. they are great. over the weekend i shot two does with the sst's and they both ran about 50 yds. i had one complete pass through and the other bullet stopped in the far shoulder (quartering away shot). the bullet i recovered from the shoulder had completely mushroomed out. in both cases there was good blood and hair right where i shot the deer. the blood trail in both instances was great. even if there wouldnt have been snow it would have been and easy tracking job. needless to say i was very pleased with their performance. i know what ill be shootin' from now on. 

just curious, does hornady make the T/C shockwaves? i have both the sst's and the shock waves and the only difference i can find is the length of the sabot and the color of the tip on the bullet. other than that, they look identical.

oh yeah, if you buy the hornady's you get 5 more shots for only a dollar more. just thought id throw that out there for you guys.

good luck huntin'


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

Hornady does make the Shockwaves, last I knew


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

butchered a deer over the weekend shot with a powerbelt - 

deer was 30 yards away, slightly quartering towards the guy that shot him. 100 grains of 777. he shot him just behind the front shoulder. should have been a double lung shot. the bullet penetrated just inside the ribcage, and tumbled down the side of the deer, lodging in the last rib. no more than 2" of penetration, on a 30 yard, nearly broadside shot. bullet had no expansion.

tracked that buck through 5 sections..

those that continue to use powerbelts do so at their own risk.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

rzdrmh said:


> butchered a deer over the weekend shot with a powerbelt -
> 
> deer was 30 yards away, slightly quartering towards the guy that shot him. 100 grains of 777. he shot him just behind the front shoulder. should have been a double lung shot. the bullet penetrated just inside the ribcage, and tumbled down the side of the deer, lodging in the last rib. no more than 2" of penetration, on a 30 yard, nearly broadside shot. bullet had no expansion.
> 
> ...


i couldnt agree more.

there is definitely no expansion with these "bullets". penetration wasnt my problem, but expansion. in my case the powerbelts would just punch right through both sides and leave a wound channel nearly identical to the size of the bullet. with a hole like that, it sure doesnt take much to plug it. ecspecially with the thick fat and hair deer develope late in the season when muzzleloaders are generally used.

like i said, ill shoot the hornady's from now on out. theyve already proven themselves in one weekend of hunting.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I will be switching to the Hornadys. I have not personally lost a deer hit with a powerbelt, but I have witnessed it happen this year. I have not been impressed with the performance of the 245 gr HP powerbelts on game. There have been three deer shot with my muzzleloader this year, all recoverved but lets run through each. Deer #1- broadside 30yds, hit square in the lungs, no exit wound poor blood trail but it was a short one. Bullet exploded. At that distance that penetration is unacceptable. Deer #2 Hit quarter on at 60 yds behind shoulder. Lung and liver, deer ran 50 yds and needed second shot. Neither bullet passed through animal. Deer#3- Hit in neck at 80yards. this was a bullet placement issue, but the deer only ran a short distance with its carotids severed. I witnessed a poor penetration on a fourth deer that was not recovered. Hit in the shoulder, this animal should have folded, but sadly this hit only broke the shoulder, with no entry into the vitals. I expect this bullet exploded also. I am learning a lot here from you guys about these Muzzleloaders. I was somewhat disapointed with the results I was getting and was thinking it was just a problem inherit to muzzleloaders. I am now seeing that the problem is not the weapon but what I am feeding it. I will be going to the Hornady bullets.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Well I switched before the season to 250 shockwave easy glides. Saturday night I smoked a pretty good buck, he ran 100 yds and dropped, did some good damage on the lungs. NEVER again will I shoot powerbelts.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Shock Wave for me. I tried the new Super Glide shock wave this year and Wow, Easy loading and great accuracy. 1.5 in. groups at 100 yd. 130 gr pyrodex, 300 gr. SW, at 1800 fps. great load in my Encore.


----------

